# Local Schools in Singapore



## tennisqueen

Hi - Has anyone got any advice about schools please? We are planning to relocate to Singapore at the end of the year (with work) and are thinking about sending our 8 & 6 year old children to a local school. 

Any information regarding which schools may be most appropriate would be very much welcomed!

Thanks


----------



## simonsays

There are hordes of International Schools, and you will be spoilt for choices.

Singapore has been priding itself as a center of learning for the region, and an amazingly large number of expats send their kids to study in this clean and excellent country

Google for info.

Local schools have a graded enrollment - and have preferance for locals, and distance of residence from school etc. 

Ministry of Education, Singapore

If you have specific questions in mind, drop me a note


----------



## eriartha75

just want to add info above, if you are an LPR, MOE has one-stop service service providing placement assistance for children at primary and secondary schools level. Try to email


----------



## D^Quixote

Hi Tennis Queen,

Have you enrolled your kids in a school yet? If you haven't, the Primary School Leaving Examination (PSLE) results were out a few weeks back so you might want to check out how the schools fared before you make a decision. The neighbourhood schools did quite well actually, so you might want to consider them, since they're much cheaper anyway. A link to some of the schools that produced top students. 

Oh, and in case you haven't heard, there's been quite a significant hike in school fees for PRs and non-citizens. Something you might want to examine in further detail. Anyway here's the report.


----------

